

Creating Facebook application with Flex - cssmiles
http://brupp.com/blog/?p=30
A Hello world type example for creation your first facebook application with flex
======
trifu
Very cool article!

I've dabbled with Flex a bit, but never thought of using it with facebook.
Although, a problem (perhaps just due to my inexperience with Flex) was to
keep my code object oriented and to be able to separate it easily into
modules...

